# Dansha Farms Milker



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Any good? I just purchased the electric one. Would like to get your input.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Never heard of it.

I googled it. Yes, it will work. It's the same things as a Henry's Milker. 

Not something you'd want to use long term, as it doesn't pulse, and the teat/orifice doesn't get to relax, and there's no opportunity for blood ebb and flow. Think hickey.

The working part is an automotive brake bleed vacuum pump.
http://www.xump.com/science/Hand-Vacuum-Pump-Gauge.cfm?SID=12&gclid=CLPv2uHqt7UCFVSVMgodVFQAlw

You might find this entertaining.
http://www.goatfinder.com/goat_milk_machine.htm


----------



## goateeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Justin, I don't think you got hurt by buying the Dansha milker at all. It's a far cry from paying a $150 bucks for a Henty or any other milker. They all operate the same way using a vacuum to draw the milk. Keep your vacuum as near to 15 PSI or lowest to get milk a flowing. You will like it and the goat won't mind at all. Sure beats hand milking and no worries about hair, dirt, poop, pee, or any other foreign matter getting into the milk.
There will no doubt be several counters to my reply but that's OK because we all have our own opinions. You be the judge for yourself.:banana:


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

I used it this morning for the first time. Seems to work real well other than at the end. The pump acts done and no more milk comes out, but there is still a bit of milk that I had to get by hand. Not a big deal, but you wouldn't want to leave that much milk in her.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Good video. Looks easy to make, but I bought the one off ebay and it is electric. Still haven't figured out what the electric pump is from. Only paid $68 so not too bad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is normal. Even with big commercial milkers, there's a little milk left.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

So you do have to milk that last bit to prevent drying up?


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry to bump...but do you have to get every last drop out to prevent drying up or a decrease in production?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Justin, 
A rule of thumb I've always used when milking cows or goats is "any milk you don't get out today, she'll not make tomorrow." Lactating animals base their production upon the demands for production and the quality of feed intake they have. When I'm milking, I milk until they're empty, wait 30 seconds and let them eat while I'm staging the next animal for milking and then get what has reloaded into the teat.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Perfect explanation. I have been looking for an answer. Thank you again!


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

i just ordered one a few weeks ago, use it on my minis with no problems, works well but you do need to hand pump a little afterwards. no big deal!  I love it


----------

